# Texans! I need a good doctor in Corpus or Houston



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a 3.9 cm mass on my left thyroid lobe and it will likely have to go. I am not really happy with my current ENT and since my PCP recommended him I am feeling lost on how to find a good surgeon. If any of you can recommend an experienced surgeon in Corpus Christi or Houston I would be so very grateful. I don't have the biopsy results yet but will find out Tuesday. My FNA was very painful and I am not looking forward to this journey. I would prefer having surgery here in Corpus but I might travel for the surgery if I can't find someone I like here.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

If you don't come up with any personal references from board members, you can check out the American Association of Endocrine Surgeons member finder here; http://endocrinesurgery.org/membership/search/rosmemresultsz.phtml which is how I found my surgeon. It looks like there are 5 surgeons listed for Houston with 4 of them working at MD Anderson which seems to have a really good reputation.

Welcome to the forums by the way.  I think you will find the consensus here is that the surgery isn't really all that bad. To me at least it was a lot better than all the poking and prodding they do in preparation.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks so much Storm. I usually don't get squeamish about surgery but having it near my vocal cords is a different story for me.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Completely understood. It was them disturbing my parathyroids that made me cringe, but I had very little trouble with my calcium levels afterwards.

Before committing to a surgeon, make sure they've done a lot of thyroid surgeries. I believe a surgeon is considered experienced when they've done at least 500 thyroid procedures during their career. You can also ask them if they use laryngeal nerve monitoring during procedures to help with your peace of mind. The surgeon I tapped from that site does a minimum of 5 thyroidectomies per week and is head of his hospital's surgical endocrine oncology department, so I felt comfortable letting him do the work.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I have done some more research and I have pretty much decided to try to see a top doc who works at M.D. Anderson. Hopefully he will be able to take me as a patient and do the surgery soon. I am looking forward to going back to work as a high school teacher and enjoying my life with my husband and daughters. Thanks again.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That sounds like a very good plan.


----------

